# I could use a few of these.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I got this picture from a VA. crappie forum. They use these for crappie/ pan fish. I don't have any that small. They would be great for crappie and bluegill.


----------



## kerf (Feb 19, 2016)

I wonder if some of the jigs cut from a sabiki rig, and used individually, would be too small ?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kerf said:


> I wonder if some of the jigs cut from a sabiki rig, and used individually, would be too small ?


 Thanks Kerf, that is a great idea. Never thought of that.


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

We used to tie our own flies in college for bluegill and crappie. Lots of wolly worms and streamers. I would like to get into that again. The jigs pictured would be easy to tie and its fun catching fish on your own creations.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

AaronDen said:


> We used to tie our own flies in college for bluegill and crappie. Lots of wolly worms and streamers. I would like to get into that again. The jigs pictured would be easy to tie and its fun catching fish on your own creations.


 I don't have time to tie my own. I'm always fishing.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Andy, any indication of the weight on those jigs? I would be glad to make a few for you.  

I spent some time the other day painting up some shad darts, and hope to get them tied over the weekend.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't know the weights on my little darts and jigs. I will ask on the other site and let you know. Thanks!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

It is hard to tell from that picture but most probably those in the picture are 1/16 oz. or maybe 1/32 oz., certainly not 1/8 oz.

The small darts you got from me are supposed to be 1/16 oz. per the mold, and depending on the style, some are but some of the molds pour a little heavier than that.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

bigjim5589 said:


> Andy, any indication of the weight on those jigs? I would be glad to make a few for you.
> 
> I spent some time the other day painting up some shad darts, and hope to get them tied over the weekend.


 Jim, looks like they are 1/32.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Looks like these would work.






Click on picture to see better. These are size 10 and size 4


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

No doubt they will work, the only problem is they are not weighted but a split shot up the line would solve that. Even better would be to tie one of them in tandem either above or below a small jig.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Would work good under under a bobber. A split shot if I ever have to get deep. Deep for me would be no more then 10 feet.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Those Sabiki's will work with a fly rod. I've cut them off & used them with mine, but agree with Jerry, in combination with a jig they should work great. 

Andy, I'll make you some of those jigs, I think I have some already molded in 1/32. Do you have a preference for color?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

bigjim5589 said:


> Those Sabiki's will work with a fly rod. I've cut them off & used them with mine, but agree with Jerry, in combination with a jig they should work great.
> 
> Andy, I'll make you some of those jigs, I think I have some already molded in 1/32. Do you have a preference for color?


 #1 Orange/white #2 Orange/Yellow


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

No problem!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

issue is with sabiki hooks though, they don't have eyes on them. The few that I currently own are barely snelled on. I'd rather get a few small jig heads and tie them myself.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Akhan, there are several brands of sabiki rigs that I've seen. I haven't tried but one, and have not had an issue with them. It appears they use a flat eye hook, snell it, and mold a plastic over the snell. As I said, I've used them as flies with a fly rod, and just leave the leader attached, tie a quick loop knot & attach to my fly tippet via loop to loop. Works fine for panfish. 

Not everyone ties, but I agree, I rather tie my own too. Actually, Jerry Norris & I both have been tying a long time & we both sell jigs, so fortunately for us, not everyone wants to tie!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

I tie to support my fishing habit and would go broke if I did it for wages!!!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

I tie to support my fishing habit and would go broke if I did it for wages!!! 

I've never paid much attention to how the Sabiki rigs were constructed but always thought that they would catch fish.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I bet we could figure a way to rig them. Might be something for me to try. No fishing today. It is my wife's birthday and I am taking her to the casino to play.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've been a tractor trailer driver for the last 25 years. In part of that time when I lived in MD I tied flies & jigs & sold them. Never made enough with that business to make a living, but enough to keep it going & support my fishing habits. My driving job was a full time occupation, and tying was also full time, sometimes. 

I just started selling some again, but I tie & make lures more because I enjoy doing it than for money. Making some money certainly helps. I'm getting ready to go back to driving, because I have to. I hope to "retire" at the end of this year, but that's yet to be decided.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

I am fortunate enough to be retired. I enjoy making and tying lures but I would never be able to produce enough to do anything other than buy more hooks and supplies. But there again, that is really all I need.


----------



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey Andy. I have been reading your posts for a while now. Have you ever tried leland lures. They make a little shad dart jig along with several types of bug jigs. I love them for all types of panfish. They catch everything that swims. Perch, crappie, trout, smallies, bluegill, even the occasional small walleye will go after these things.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Wvwaterman, I will check it out.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> Thanks Wvwaterman, I will check it out.


Hope you're hittin the water today Andy......I know you are, 60 deg. weather and all.......
Send us a good full moon freshwater report w/ pics OK?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Hope you're hittin the water today Andy......I know you are, 60 deg. weather and all.......
> Send us a good full moon freshwater report w/ pics OK?


 OK, but will be brackish water, not fresh water. I am fishing Marshy Hope Creek now. Going to be nice today 1/13/17, but going to get cold again very soon, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Andy, I'll be putting the jigs in the mail today. I included some extras too. How do these look?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

They look great Jim. Thanks!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Fished two Hrs. this morning. Not one fish. Not one bite. It was 54 degree at 7:00 AM when I started fishing. I could feel the Temp. dropping in the little time I was fishing. It got a little cold in a hurry. Not one fish!!! Try again tomorrow.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Andy! They're in the mail, so you should get them in a few days. 

It was in the 70's here today!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> Fished two Hrs. this morning. Not one fish. Not one bite. It was 54 degree at 7:00 AM when I started fishing. I could feel the Temp. dropping in the little time I was fishing. It got a little cold in a hurry. Not one fish!!! Try again tomorrow.


A rare skunk for ya. 

I fished Hillsboro around 4pm, got 2 small yellows in 1/2 hr. I beat you Andy....yeah! LOL

1st time there, fished a 2.5" "gulp" minnow(actually a jerk bait), Chartreuse and white on a 1/24 lead head.
Don't think the run has started up there yet. It was low tide. Think the incomming will produce better up here.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice jigs. I went fishing day before yesterday and wound up with either a cold or sinus infection; otherwise, I would probably have been out there today as well. Hope to lay low over the weekend and recover so I can get back out next week. I did tie half a dozen jigs today but just didn't really feel like doing very many.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dang Jerry! I had an upper respiratory infection a few months back. Started as a head cold, then a tickle & cough in my throat. I thought I was never going to get over it. I felt like crap & didn't want to do much. The jigs look great, but man take care of yourself! The fish will still be there waiting for you!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm trying. My nose is running like a sugar tree in March, head ache, sore throat and some chest congestion. I called the doctor today and he prescribed a Z pak antibiotic. That usually knocks it out pretty quick. I sure hope so. I ate the last of the catch for dinner tonight-gotta go get some more!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Jerry Norris said:


> Nice jigs. I went fishing day before yesterday and wound up with either a cold or sinus infection; otherwise, I would probably have been out there today as well. Hope to lay low over the weekend and recover so I can get back out next week. I did tie half a dozen jigs today but just didn't really feel like doing very many.


Being from California, I gotta tell ya, those gold and Chartreuse jigs look sweet.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> A rare skunk for ya.
> 
> I fished Hillsboro around 4pm, got 2 small yellows in 1/2 hr. I beat you Andy....yeah! LOL
> 
> ...


 Is that where it use to be called Red Bridges? Or did you fish the boat ramp area in town? If that is where you were? I will fish that area sometime in Feb.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry Norris said:


> Nice jigs. I went fishing day before yesterday and wound up with either a cold or sinus infection; otherwise, I would probably have been out there today as well. Hope to lay low over the weekend and recover so I can get back out next week. I did tie half a dozen jigs today but just didn't really feel like doing very many.


-------Perfect!! You guys make nice jigs.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

bigjim5589 said:


> Andy, any indication of the weight on those jigs? I would be glad to make a few for you.
> 
> I spent some time the other day painting up some shad darts, and hope to get them tied over the weekend.


 Jim, you mailed the 1/32 jigs to me around 1/12/17. I just got them in the mail today 3/17/17. They must have been lost in the mail and just delivered. Check is in the mail. They look great. I really like the gold hooks. Thanks!!


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Where do you guys get your bucktail (or whatever you're using) for your jigs? I don't have a fly shop around me unfortunately and haven't really found any good deals online


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Get in touch with Jerry Norris, or bigjim5589 on this fishing forum for jigs/darts.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Ajv5148 said:


> Where do you guys get your bucktail (or whatever you're using) for your jigs? I don't have a fly shop around me unfortunately and haven't really found any good deals online


I get most of my stuff from Barlow's and mostly use synthetic dressing materials (Fish hair, flashabou, crystal flash, etc.) except I do use kiptails (calf tails) for shad darts. Jans Netcraft and Mudhole also have some good stuff.

http://www.barlowstackle.com/

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

http://www.mudhole.com/


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks Jerry, I appreciate it. This is the first time since I started tying a few years ago that I haven't lived near a fly shop so I appreciate you giving me some good sites. Some times a google search gives you more answers than you really need


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

You're welcome. Tochtermans is a local (if you consider Baltimore City local) fly shop that has about everything.

https://www.facebook.com/Tochtermans-Fishing-Tackle-180396941998311/


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

A fly shop in Baltimore city. Who woulda thunk it!


----------

